# Plants are dieing!



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

Well went on a short vacation.... Lights were left OFF. From Friday night to wednesday night.... my plants are almost dead.... you think its the light?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

YES! Your aware that the plants need at least 8 hours of Photosynthesis. You should invest in a timer for your lights.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> YES! Your aware that the plants need at least 8 hours of Photosynthesis. You should invest in a timer for your lights.


 I second that!Get yourself a timer...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

leave them on for about 12 13 hours a day and add a plant mixture to help them


----------

